# Does anybody collect knives or tools?



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey guys. Just wandered into this section. Figured i'd see who else here is into my hobbies. My two MAIN hobbies besides for photography are knife collecting (well, not really "collecting" but i have amounted a ton) as well as tools. I originally studied IT but could never find a job where i'm currently living doing computer work so i went the way of automotive to make some money while i (still) wait for my chance at my original study. Over that time period of about 8 years or so professionally i have acquired a TON of tools. In fact, i'm finding new and creative ways to store them in my billion pound toolbox. If anybody wants pictures (this is a photo forum after all) feel free to ask and i'll snap a few, but i'll list my most carried knives since it's easier than all of my tools lol. Lastly, i also enjoy BMX biking, Mountain Biking, Motorcycles, i have a couple reptiles, i am VERY much into freshwater fishing (trout in the beginning of the season and then bass until they go deeper), i just recently got into kayaking, archery (and hunting), airgun shooting, hiking & or general woods exploring. I feel like i'm missing a bunch... I also have amounted a few watches, many flashlights, multi tools, fixed blades. I could go on... i'm a man of many talents and hobbies lol. Anyways, here's my EDC stuff

-Chris Reeve Large Sebenza 21 Carbon Fiber
-ESEE 4 in Orange and Venom Green
-Spyderco Paramilitary 2 in Digi Cam, non coated blade (My most carried EDC)
-ZT 0561 which i customized front to back
-Benchmade Griptilian in D2 (Cabelas)
-Kershaw Blur
-Spyderco Caly3 in ZDP-189 and Carbon Fiber
-Spyderco Manix 2 XL (another favorite EDC of mine)
-Spyderco Military black on black
-Victorinox Huntsman Lite
-Victorinox SwissChamp
-Opinel #8
-Case Medium Stockman in Amber Bone (Carbon blades)
-Benchmade Benchmite II
-Spyderco Salt I
-Leatherman Charge TTi
-Evans Knife and tool (i forget the model name, it's a small fixed blade with carbon fiber handles)
-A custom fixed blade i had made out of O1 tool steel and maple burl handles (full tang)

**I carry only ONE of these unless i'm in the woods, then i'll pair a fixed blade with a multi tool

I also sometimes carry a light in my pocket depending on what the day may bring

-Streamlight Stylus Pro
-Streamlight Microstream
-FourSevens Preon 2
-Just recently i had the pleasure of buying a Zebralight SC600 III which is my new favorite!

As far as my tools go, i am not a tooltruck junkie. I buy quality tools from quality makers but i do not prefer tool trucks. I am very heavily into tools to the point where i have come to know certain makers type of tools and more than likely the ones i see in shops stamped *Tool truck brand* i can find from the OEM at a much cheaper price with their name on the tool. I always found it annoying that tool trucks stamp their name on somebody elses tool and take credit for it (i know they buy the rights but still....). My tools are kept IN a snap on toolbox, but i only own two snap on tools in the box. Anyways, share away guys!


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 15, 2017)

This post is useless without a couple photo's.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 15, 2017)

Some of what I have on my phone.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 15, 2017)

TMI lol

But I read it so Im responding hah

I have a 10" Tojiro Gyoto Cobalt/VG10 blade. That makes all the rest of my knives useless besides the occasional need to peel something with a paring knife.

Do you collect small knifes in case a small branch gets in your way or are some for bigger branches, or whats the point if Im missing it? Is it just a childhood facination with jack knives that carries over to  spending real money as an adult? I just find it fascinating because I use a knife all day ( cooking) and there is this whole side world of " hunting" knives....

What is tool truck brand?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't so much collect them as much as I just appreciate a quality knife. I meant collect as in I've bought so many I now have a collection of them. I don't buy knives with a specific task in mind besides for fixed blades which are usually for the outdoors. Splitting small wood, cleaning up fish I catch or whatever else (I'll spare people specifics), they have no parts that can go wrong or really rust. No fascination, I saw the adult men in my family carrying knives so I knew they were useful. After learning about blade steels, edge geometries, specific uses, etc. I found myself wanting quality. It went from wanting a knife that can cut to really looking for pieces of art or knives I knew I wouldn't bed to buy more than 1 of. The knife with the Dragon fly is a $455 knife, but it's also a piece of art. Most people can get away with one cheap knife, but most people can also get away with a disposable camera. But we know disposable isn't what we're after for quality, it just "works". Tool truck brands are like snap on, mac, matco, cornwell. Traveling trucks that come by week after week to sell tools and collect money. They give somebody credit if they don't have cash and then you pay weekly until the tool(s) are paid off.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 15, 2017)

Theres a travelling truck type that comes to restaurants with a grinder, dont let them have your knives if you ever meet them! LoL

They took the serration right of a bread knife of mine. Henkel still owes me that knife ( took it in warranty and never returned) but better yet I'll never buy another Henkel. They'll ruin cutting boards too if you let them.

Dragonfly sounds like an impulse/ instant gratification buy as it doesnt fill a need or a spot in a collection.

A 1$ Vic can probably do a similar job. I love sharp cheap paring knives. They dont go "missing"... lols


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 15, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Theres a travelling truck type that comes to restaurants with a grinder, dont let them have your knives if you ever meet them! LoL
> 
> They took the serration right of a bread knife of mine. Henkel still owes me that knife ( took it in warranty and never returned) but better yet I'll never buy another Henkel. They'll ruin cutting boards too if you let them.
> 
> ...


That knife is called a Sebenza 21. It would be like an old Leica, only right to a certain buyer who can appreciate it and see is value. The tolerances on that knife are so tight that you can lock down the pivot bolt as tight as you can and the blade will still be smooth. The blade is also perfectly centered in the handles. The pocket clip and gray portion of the knife are titanium as well as the blue posts, while the other side is solid carbon fiber. You also buy service for life with the knife. Anything goes wrong, send it in. They hold their value well through the years. Some people have 50 or more! I am not a "collector" so I don't have that issue lol. I did not know trucks came to restaurants. What are good brands of kitchen knives in the business?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 15, 2017)

I like Tojiro. ( cheap and on amazon.ca, fits my MO) There are many others, Japan produces many as they have a great tradition in knife making carrying iver from the old days of swords and such. German steel is known as well as French and all have there special qualities. 

Kobalt is a carbon,which is soft, VG10 is harder for the center of the blade. I use a king whet 100/600 stone and sharpen regularly. I've had about 10 Chef Knives and possibly 100 or so all together kitchen knives, I however do not collect them.

That drawer says you are a collector sorry lol. Otherwise you would have one ( or two) jackknives and not post about it as a "hobby"


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 15, 2017)

Eh, to each their own. I think knife collecting is more of a brand/pattern type thing. All of my knives are a mix of everything. I have just collected a bunch. The cheapest know I own is that opinel all the way on the bottom left and it cuts just as good as any other knife I own. Tools however...


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 15, 2017)

The only tool I've bought since these were taken were in my power tool drawer. I gave my brother the second gun from the left (Milwaukee 3/8,red) and replaced it with an Ingersoll Rand W5132 3/8. Well worth the upgrade.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 15, 2017)

A couple Ka-Bars (1x dog head) for adventure camping and my 1984 bought Victorinox Champion


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 15, 2017)

Dogs head is an awesome knife! I believe the champion and Swiss champ are similar with subtle differences. Do you still use it?


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 15, 2017)

Cool thread, I'll have to find some of my older stuff.


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't want to brag but I do have a dozen or so butter knives.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 16, 2017)

runnah said:


> I don't want to brag but I do have a dozen or so butter knives.


Are they quality? I had to sharpen mine twice before they would cut butter.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 16, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Dogs head is an awesome knife! I believe the champion and Swiss champ are similar with subtle differences. Do you still use it?


When I go adventure hiking I put one Kabar inside my Alice Pack frame.   I also keep a Gransfors Bruks Trekking Axe back there, which is another nice knife with a purpose 

The Victorinox Champion stays home. I still use it for misc duties.   I still have the original box it came in which included a leather sheath and sharpener rod.

The "Dogs Head" is the butt of the knife - rear finger guard and lanyard hole.  It's not round like the normal ones.
I have this one ==> KA-BAR KNIVES-TOMAR'S- 1317 DOG’S HEAD Collectable Straight Edge Fighting Utility Knife.
versus a standard one with a regular butt end ==> TOMAR'S KA-BAR KNIVES-1220 Original U.S. ARMY Straight Edge Fighting Utility Knife

and also a D2 with Dogs Head ==> KA-BAR KNIVES-TOMAR'S-1282 D2 Extreme Ultimate Fighting Utility Knife with Plastic Sheath


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to brag but I do have a dozen or so butter knives.
> ...



Oh yes, they contain many varied and differing materials and elements.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 16, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs head is an awesome knife! I believe the champion and Swiss champ are similar with subtle differences. Do you still use it?
> ...


Yes, the dogs head was a variation of the original "usmc fighting knife". Kabar really made a name for itself. I haven't owned one but have handled a few, even an original. Great history with them. You've got what you need in those two knives, Grans is also a great company.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 16, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Yes, the dogs head was a variation of the original "usmc fighting knife". Kabar really made a name for itself. I haven't owned one but have handled a few, even an original. Great history with them. You've got what you need in those two knives, Grans is also a great company.


They're really nice Utility knives and hold a sharp edge really well.
A few other name brands I have don't hold a sharp edge very long and need constant resharpening.  I figured might as well spend $40 more and get ones that function much better and last a lot longer.  The Gransfors axe was a bit more $$$ but it was more versatile option than a "V" shaped knife for cutting/splitting wood.


----------



## pendennis (Jan 16, 2017)

For an outdoor knife, I prefer the Buck 110 with the older scales and bolsters, built before they rounded the corners.  My favorite is a Buck 110 with stag scales.  I have at least 10 110's in my collection.

In my pocket I carry a Benchmark, Mel Pardue  design, with a 1/2 serrated blade.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 16, 2017)

pendennis said:


> For an outdoor knife, I prefer the Buck 110 with the older scales and bolsters, built before they rounded the corners.  My favorite is a Buck 110 with stag scales.  I have at least 10 110's in my collection.
> 
> In my pocket I carry a Benchmark, Mel Pardue  design, with a 1/2 serrated blade.


Per your 110's, what are the date codes on them, or do they not have any? I'm curious foe far back they go. I know the specific model you're talking about, my 110 is way newer, but I've held the older style. Seems to me the more square ones were also a bit thinner.


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2017)

I have one of these but in silver.
Benchmade 553 Griptilian Folding Knives - 553SBK Pardue Design - Sportco Warehouse Sporting Goods

And of course a leatherman, which I almost always carry.


----------



## pendennis (Jan 16, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Per your 110's, what are the date codes on them, or do they not have any? I'm curious foe far back they go. I know the specific model you're talking about, my 110 is way newer, but I've held the older style. Seems to me the more square ones were also a bit thinner.



My stag scaled buck is from 1988.  My oldest 110 has the upside down maker stamp; I inherited it from my brother, and he bought it in 1970 (still have the receipt).  I have the 110 I bought in 1974.  I also own all four of the "dot".  I do have a couple made since the bolster/scales change.

I guess the feel is just personal.  The older models just seem to have a better heft to them.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 16, 2017)

Used to collect old knives and lighters. Before I got married and had kids. Sold most of it to my brother. He still has them and continues to add to it.

I did keep an old German made hunting knife, and a pocket knife my grandfather gave me just before he passed. From what I've found, it's made by Imperial Knife Company. A two blade, Barlow style knife with real wood on the sides. Don't keep it real sharp. Some days its a screwdriver. Some days it scrapes gaskets off a carb or motor I'm working on. But it's been in my pocket, every day, for over 40 years. (And a few times through the wash) Got me out of more jams than I can count.

A bit more practical these days. Have three knives for hunting and three for fishing. Just don't ask about the kitchen knives.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 16, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> Used to collect old knives and lighters. Before I got married and had kids. Sold most of it to my brother. He still has them and continues to add to it.
> 
> I did keep an old German made hunting knife, and a pocket knife my grandfather gave me just before he passed. From what I've found, it's made by Imperial Knife Company. A two blade, Barlow style knife with real wood on the sides. Don't keep it real sharp. Some days its a screwdriver. Some days it scrapes gaskets off a carb or motor I'm working on. But it's been in my pocket, every day, for over 40 years. (And a few times through the wash) Got me out of more jams than I can count.
> 
> A bit more practical these days. Have three knives for hunting and three for fishing. Just don't ask about the kitchen knives.


Lol. One good pocket knife is all you need, you know you can depend on it. I've used my ESEE 4 for everything, it even carries well in edc. I carry it upside down on my right side on my belt. Can't even see it but it's easy to get in and out.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 16, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Dogs head is an awesome knife! I believe the champion and Swiss champ are similar with subtle differences. Do you still use it?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 16, 2017)

Gotta love victorinox. Those saws cut amazing. I bought a swisschamp locally and ended up giving it to my brother when i realized the magnifying glass was now made out of plastic and ended up ordering another online of the "older" style like yours. It's less magnification but does just fine for what i need, and it's glass. They no longer do the adjustable screw on the jointed tools like the scissors, pliers, etc. My first knife i got when i was 9 was a mini champ and it had the adjustable scissor screw. Now they're riveted. I want to say mine also includes a small eyeglass screwdriver in the corkscrew, a pin in the scale by where the cork screw pivots, a parcel hook, a chisel (unless that's a chisel next to the cork screw, in which case mine has a long flathead), pliers and a fish scaler. My perfect one would be all that the huntsman is with a file and the pliers. I can leave the cork screw, i love the philips like pictured above and i don't really use the small blade. I wish they'd have an option to make a custom one! But i do know that only certain tools can go on certain layers because of the way the tools pivot and the way the back springs are positioned. Maybe one day.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 16, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Gotta love victorinox. Those saws cut amazing. I bought a swisschamp locally and ended up giving it to my brother when i realized the magnifying glass was now made out of plastic and ended up ordering another online of the "older" style like yours. It's less magnification but does just fine for what i need, and it's glass. They no longer do the adjustable screw on the jointed tools like the scissors, pliers, etc. My first knife i got when i was 9 was a mini champ and it had the adjustable scissor screw. Now they're riveted. I want to say mine also includes a small eyeglass screwdriver in the corkscrew, a pin in the scale by where the cork screw pivots, a parcel hook, a chisel (unless that's a chisel next to the cork screw, in which case mine has a long flathead), pliers and a fish scaler. My perfect one would be all that the huntsman is with a file and the pliers. I can leave the cork screw, i love the philips like pictured above and i don't really use the small blade. I wish they'd have an option to make a custom one! But i do know that only certain tools can go on certain layers because of the way the tools pivot and the way the back springs are positioned. Maybe one day.


That saw is amazing.
Just cuts through even fairly thick branches for it's size with ease.

I forgot about the fish dehooker and descaler and inches/cm scale


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 16, 2017)

I forgot the pen too . Pen, tweezers, toothpick.


----------



## baturn (Jan 16, 2017)

I guess you'd call me a collector as I have all the original packaging for every knife I've bought in the last forty years. Most are folders from companies like Spyderco, Benchmade and CRKT. On the other hand my edc is a knife I made from a kit I bought on line.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 16, 2017)

I collect pens in a drawer in the spare room. Some are black while others are blue and when I grab a red one its usually by accident and then I really run into a conundrum. If I put the red pen back there is a slight chance I will grab it again in the future by accident and if I dont put it back there is a slight chance my wide will notice it missing, what to do! 

They used to make them (pens) out of Lead! A poisonous substance! Scandalous. 

Too many toothpicks to mention. 

Tweezers can hardly be found when you need them 


SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I forgot the pen too . Pen, tweezers, toothpick.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 17, 2017)

baturn said:


> I guess you'd call me a collector as I have all the original packaging for every knife I've bought in the last forty years. Most are folders from companies like Spyderco, Benchmade and CRKT. On the other hand my edc is a knife I made from a kit I bought on line.


Spyderco is my favorite production knife company, awesome knives.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 17, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I forgot the pen too . Pen, tweezers, toothpick.


mine only had the tweezers and toothpick.  It was before they added the pen.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 17, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot the pen too . Pen, tweezers, toothpick.
> ...


Just out of curiosity, if you look where the cut out is for the corkscrew on the side where the corkscrew pivots, do you see a tiny hole in the red scale?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 17, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> ...


I don't see anything


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 17, 2017)

Nope, it's not there. I'll take a pic of mine when I get home.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 17, 2017)

For 33+ years I collected knives and other assorted weapons.   Mostly out of dead bodies at the crime scene.  The good old fashion butcher knife seemed to be the weapon of choice by many.   I will say that the occasional sword or two tended to make for a more interesting crime scene.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 17, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Nope, it's not there. I'll take a pic of mine when I get home.


what is it's relevance ?


----------



## table1349 (Jan 17, 2017)

His knife must be "Holey"


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 17, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, it's not there. I'll take a pic of mine when I get home.
> ...


I'll show you .


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 17, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> For 33+ years I collected knives and other assorted weapons.   Mostly out of dead bodies at the crime scene.  The good old fashion butcher knife seemed to be the weapon of choice by many.   I will say that the occasional sword or two tended to make for a more interesting crime scene.


I couldn't imagine dying at the hands of a knife. I have never viewed knives as weapons either, farthest thought from my mind. Gives me chills thinking about it. I remember hearing that the one using the knife is just as likely to be injured using it


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## table1349 (Jan 17, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > For 33+ years I collected knives and other assorted weapons.   Mostly out of dead bodies at the crime scene.  The good old fashion butcher knife seemed to be the weapon of choice by many.   I will say that the occasional sword or two tended to make for a more interesting crime scene.
> ...


Not if you know how to use a knife.   Knives and their big brother the sword have been used as weapons for thousands of years.  That Swiss Army knife was developed for and sold to .......... Wait for it................Wait for it......................The Swiss Army in 1908.  But one must keep in mind that a weapon is also a tool.  Like any tool it can be used wisely or poorly.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2017)

I recently dumpster-dove for an almost-complete set of J.A. Henckel's kitchen knives with something that was fascinating to me: large-ish handles on every knife, made out of the same type and color of stainless steel as the blades. I have other chef's, other 6 and 8-inch slicers, and other serrated knives, but the ease of sanitizing and cleaning a knife with *a unitized, stainless steel handle* was too much to pass up. I got five out of the six knives of the set for free..one was missing...I added them to the collection that goes back to the 1970's. But no, not really much oa a knife nor tool collector per se.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 17, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


What I meant by that was, I have never carried a knife solely for self defense. I have learned how to use bladed tools and also defend against them but would only use one as a LAST resort. Nasty wounds!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 17, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I recently dumpster-dove for an almost-complete set of J.A. Henckel's kitchen knives with something that was fascinating to me: large-ish handles on every knife, made out of the same type and color of stainless steel as the blades. I have other chef's, other 6 and 8-inch slicers, and other serrated knives, but the ease of sanitizing and cleaning a knife with *a unitized, stainless steel handle* was too much to pass up. I got five out of the six knives of the set for free..one was missing...I added them to the collection that goes back to the 1970's. But no, not really much oa a knife nor tool collector per se.


Sweet! That's what I love about my fixed blades with synthetic handles. Hot hot water evaporates with a quick dry and then no issues. That sounds like a nice set. Any chance of finding the missing one and a block for them on ebay?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2017)

*I got them with the original block*!!! I was unsure, but the stainless steel handles are sweeeeeet!

Just found the set here: http://www.j-a-henckels.com/en-GB/P...308/13236-000-0--Knife-block-7pc.--27430.html

My block is in gray finish, not plain wood. The sharpening steel is missing, and one knife, but I have lots of other sharpening tools. I could care less what the price is or was...they are great cutters.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 17, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> What I meant by that was, I have never carried a knife* solely for self defense*. I have learned how to use bladed tools and also defend against them but would only use one as a LAST resort. Nasty wounds!


40 cal ....


----------



## table1349 (Jan 17, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > What I meant by that was, I have never carried a knife* solely for self defense*. I have learned how to use bladed tools and also defend against them but would only use one as a LAST resort. Nasty wounds!
> ...


9mm.  Smaller frame so easier to conceal, less recoil, and the new ammo has all the stopping power of the 40 cal.  Most police dept's are even transition back to the 9mm after years with the 40.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 17, 2017)

Derrel said:


> *I got them with the original block*!!! I was unsure, but the stainless steel handles are sweeeeeet!
> 
> Just found the set here: http://www.j-a-henckels.com/en-GB/P...308/13236-000-0--Knife-block-7pc.--27430.html
> 
> My block is in gray finish, not plain wood. The sharpening steel is missing, and one knife, but I have lots of other sharpening tools. I could care less what the price is or was...they are great cutters.


I'm constantly sharpening my grandparents set they use. I either sharpen on a spyderco sharpmaker or if they're really dull I'll free hand on a diamond stone. Enjoy those knives! Post a pic of yours . Looks like a spot for kitchen shears at the bottom.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 17, 2017)

Derrel said:


> *I got them with the original block*!!! I was unsure, but the stainless steel handles are sweeeeeet!
> 
> Just found the set here: http://www.j-a-henckels.com/en-GB/P...308/13236-000-0--Knife-block-7pc.--27430.html
> 
> My block is in gray finish, not plain wood. The sharpening steel is missing, and one knife, but I have lots of other sharpening tools. I could care less what the price is or was...they are great cutters.


If you ever run across an of these in a dumpster call me.  I will dive it all day long. 
Wüsthof USA


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 17, 2017)

Wusthof are the knives my grandparents have. I don't know much about kitchen cutlery brands but could talk all day about steels, edge geometry, etc. Are Wusthof a good name?


----------



## table1349 (Jan 18, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Wusthof are the knives my grandparents have. I don't know much about kitchen cutlery brands but could talk all day about steels, edge geometry, etc. Are Wusthof a good name?


Smart grandparents.  They are the knives that most chefs use.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 18, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> ...


new ammo linkie to read about ?


----------



## table1349 (Jan 18, 2017)

9mm vs. .40 Caliber
7 Reasons Why Cops Choose the 9mm Over the .40 - Page 3 of 3


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 21, 2017)

I have more knives than I want to admit, but I resisted becoming a 'collector'  (a.k.a.  How many guns are needed to be considered a gun enthusiast?)
Nice find on the Henckels!  I have only one, a cleaver and use it often.  Expensive!  Why would anyone throw a set out?  At least give them away, ugh.
My favorite knife is a Applegate Fairbairn Combat, great balance, though not too portable.  When I carry or scuba, it is often an SOG:


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> I have more knives than I want to admit, but I resisted becoming a 'collector'  (a.k.a.  How many guns are needed to be considered a gun enthusiast?)
> Nice find on the Henckels!  I have only one, a cleaver and use it often.  Expensive!  Why would anyone throw a set out?  At least give them away, ugh.
> My favorite knife is a Applegate Fairbairn Combat, great balance, though not too portable.  When I carry or scuba, it is often an SOG:


That applegate is one I've always wanted but yet I never get. I also like the older Gerber mark xx knives.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> I have more knives than I want to admit, but I resisted becoming a 'collector'  (a.k.a.  How many guns are needed to be considered a gun enthusiast?)
> Nice find on the Henckels!  I have only one, a cleaver and use it often.  Expensive!  Why would anyone throw a set out?  At least give them away, ugh.
> My favorite knife is a Applegate Fairbairn Combat, great balance, though not too portable.  When I carry or scuba, it is often an SOG:


That applegate is one I've always wanted but yet I never get. I also like the older Gerber mark xx knives.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 21, 2017)

but what the heck do you know?  canon and suzzie versus nikon and cbr1000rr!  just kidding
the applegate is an amazing knife, just the way it is weighted, a comfy handle and double sided.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> but what the heck do you know?  canon and suzzie versus nikon and cbr1000rr!  just kidding
> the applegate is an amazing knife, just the way it is weighted, a comfy handle and double sided.


I agree. I have handled one in the past and it was a very nice knife. Hey I don't hate on Honda! Or Nikon lol. In fact, I contemplated switching to nikon around the time I got my 80d. I had canon lenses so I felt compelled to stick, but within a month I was upgrading lenses, should have just switched and used my old body until I could afford a nikon lens. Oh well. I am not at all a Gerber knives fan, leave Gerber to baby food, but the older boot knives are very nice as well.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 21, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> 9mm vs. .40 Caliber
> 7 Reasons Why Cops Choose the 9mm Over the .40 - Page 3 of 3


BUT when a civilian is in court answering "so why did you shoot him 13 times", answering, "because i left my 45 at home" probably won't eliminate the charge of overkill or whatever the attorney jackals try to pin on you for too much deadly force!
the kimber ultra elite is very small, accurate and the double spring really reduces recoil.  so i've heard...


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice find @Derrel !

They used to call that set Stylus I believe. I purchased the same when I began cooking professionally a couple years ago. They have a thin bolster.

 One of the only things I dislike in the design of a kitchen knife ( Chef/ French/ Gyoto/ Whatever Germans call it) is when there is a thick bolster extending to the heel. A lot of German and French designed knives have this. 

Ironically the one piece design of the Stylus is a particularly clean one, food/ bacteria/ viruses do not have potential places to hide out in, but the block is about the worse design to hold knives, from a food safety standpoint. 

Wusthof is certainly one of the bigger knife makers, wether " most" @gryphonslair99 use them would certainly be debateable. Most " Chefs" I know would use any good sharp knife and own multiple makers. I have 3 go to " Chef" knives. 

A good reason to throw out a professional kitchen knife is if the belly is dished. I hate that. Certainly " fixable" but worth the effort on a 5$ knife, nope. Rather it out of the kitchen. A good inspector would probably tell youbto get rid of a block.

I havent used the utility knife in years, funny but utility knives have the least utility, to me at least but really they're useless.... , the paring knife is a brutal design, way too big, I really dislike it, I use 1$ Supermarket brands, and the Chef knife is for some reason not very comfortable, probably the belly just needs some working now that Im thinking about it. 

They certainly are fine for home use don't get me wrong thats why I still have them here at home, but not in my work kit!

All anyone really needs is one good " Chef" knife and a paring knife, both of which you should know how to sharpen and be comfortable in your hand. Start at 8" and move up to 10.5" once the 8 is comfortable and prep becomes much, much easier with a tiny bit if technique. Then the 8 can become your beater, bone breaker etc.

Steels sharpening knives is a myth. I solely sharpen on stones and dont bother with steels. Stropping is inriguinfmg but Ive necer delved that deep into the kniving business.

My Gerber boot knife ( 2 sided parachute knife little dagger) was stolen from me in High School, I guess thats why I never got into a collection, that really miffed me and still does ffs, my old man was Military 27 years and brought it back from tour  

Thanks for reading if you got this far lol.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 21, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I recently dumpster-dove for an almost-complete set of J.A. Henckel's kitchen knives with something that was fascinating to me: large-ish handles on every knife, made out of the same type and color of stainless steel as the blades. I have other chef's, other 6 and 8-inch slicers, and other serrated knives, but the ease of sanitizing and cleaning a knife with *a unitized, stainless steel handle* was too much to pass up. I got five out of the six knives of the set for free..one was missing...I added them to the collection that goes back to the 1970's. But no, not really much oa a knife nor tool collector per se.



Nice find on the Henckels. I found this set (complete) in a thrift store for 14.99. Had a cheaper set that I found for 10.00. Gave those to my son.

Amazon.com: Henckels Fine Edge Pro 18-pc. Cutlery Set (31497-000): Block Knife Sets: Kitchen & Dining

Also have some Kyocera ceramics. Nice having decent knives in the kitchen. Struggled with cheap ones for years.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 21, 2017)

OG, steels don't sharpen, they realign the edge. So yes, a myth, but I do use a steel in the kitchen from time to time. How do you store knives in the kitchen? Magnetic strip? I prefer the longer knives, maybe 8 inch or so, 2" tall thinner blade when cooking. I use a paring knife sometimes. Is a chefs knife the taller blades?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 21, 2017)

Magnetic strips are great! Id love to get a custom wood one made with a good mag in it. Or, a tool box works wonders.

Yes, when we say "Chef" Knife its the taller blade, also refered to as "French", " Kitchen", " Gyuto", not sure what the Germans call it. In french sometimes a Sabatier can refer to pretty much any knife maker, they brand some Sabatier and a there are many old blades kicking around, apparantly they found a warehouse in France with like 60k blades that were pre war.... kinda neat if you can get a custom one.

8" is small for a Chef knife, if your doing much cookiing at all try a larger blade ( go up in increments of 1" or so) 12" is Big! 

Shun is the most infamous maker at the moment IMO because Williams Sonoma ( and others) shills for them and also Global or Porsche ( lol) as well quite over priced IMO but also pretty awesome in the right hands.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 21, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:
			
		

> View attachment 133687



THSE are the same ones I dumpster-dove for. it was actrually a box ful, right BY the dumpster,m filled with kichenware. But yeah, same handles, same blades,


----------



## Derrel (Jan 21, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:
			
		

> View attachment 133687



THESE are the same ones I dumpster-dove for. it was actually a cardboard box , right BY the dumpster, filled with kichenware. But yeah, same handles, same blades, plus the block.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 21, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:
			
		

> View attachment 133687



THESE are the same knives I dumpster-dove for! THey were actually in a cardboard box, right BY the dumpster, filled with kichenware. But yeah, same handles, same blades, plus the block.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 22, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> 100 or so all together kitchen knives, I however do not collect them.


Denial is not a river in Egypt.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Derrel said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Derrel said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you dumpster dove 3 times for the same knives !!


though 2 were for "THESE" and 1 for "THSE"


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 22, 2017)

Im a Chef. Not denying that I use knives. Pretty sure I don't collect them, although I probably would if I could afford it and hadnt had that one nice gifted knife stolen, thats why Im here in this this thread stirring up poop. I have a professional interest in knives.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 22, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Im a Chef. Not denying that I use knives. Pretty sure I don't collect them, although I probably would if I could afford it and hadnt had that one nice gifted knife stolen, thats why Im here in this this thread stirring up poop. I have a professional interest in knives.


I use this for all my Chef needs


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jan 22, 2017)

Definitely usefull for stirring poop!


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 22, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> have some Kyocera ceramics. Nice having decent knives in the kitchen.


i've not yet tried ceramics.  any opinion on them?  
good knives are critical for food prep. 
when i was dating my wife, she did not have a good knife, so i bought her one.  i could tell she thought it ugly, so i explained high carbon steel will hold an edge better but is not 'pretty' and will rust easily.  have been using that knife for 25+ years, sharpening it each time with a handheld stone, it is probably not too far off from being ready for sushi!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2017)

Ceramic rod-type sharpeners: A MAJOR improvement over most common whetstones. I have one I use now, with two small ceramic rods held at an angle, inside of a counter-sitting device. Works great, fast, repeatable.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 22, 2017)

not sure why the ugly high carbon knife pic did not upload.  this site is flaky lately.  trying again
i looked up the brand "old forge" and apparently they are collectable.  i see why.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2017)

A couple of my favorite knives are older than me, and are carbon steel, not the newer stainless steel. Old, wood handles, riveted on,etc. EASY and fast to sharpen. On a ceramic sharpener, the older carbon steel knife blades sharpen easily, and I think, with less metal removed from the blade than on most whetstones. To me the ceramic sharpening device I have is like a hard,white Arkansas stone, but works better.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 22, 2017)

thanks for the tip about ceramic sharpeners.  
most of you probably know of A.G. Russell knives.  it is safe to request their catalog as long as you are not a collector.  LOL A. G. Russell: Your Source for Knives & Accessories
I love their portable chef's knife.  i always take it on vacation and usually to a party in case i'm asked to help in the kitchen, which is most of the time.  very sharp and even tho a folder, fairly comfy in the hand.
p.s.  every kitchen should have their giant tweezers.  use them every day.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 22, 2017)

now i know what to put on my birthday list! A.G. Russell Ceramic Sharpening Rods


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Ceramic knives are extremely sharp but chip easily if you hit anything too hard like bone, glass, etc.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 22, 2017)

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> thanks for the tip about ceramic sharpeners.
> most of you probably know of A.G. Russell knives.  it is safe to request their catalog as long as you are not a collector.  LOL A. G. Russell: Your Source for Knives & Accessories
> I love their portable chef's knife.  i always take it on vacation and usually to a party in case i'm asked to help in the kitchen, which is most of the time.  very sharp and even tho a folder, fairly comfy in the hand.
> p.s.  every kitchen should have their giant tweezers.  use them every day.


a 1999 colorized ASE ?


----------



## weepete (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm not really a collector but I do have a small collection of knives and a quite large collection of tools. 

Most of my knives are unbranded and I just bought them because I liked them but my favorites are my Victorinox Swiss Champ (in black) which I have had since I was 15, a Leatherman multi tool that my partner got me when we first got together (she made a really good choice with that one!), a Rapala filleting knife (my fishing knife), a 2.5" wood handled lockback that I picked up at a flea market in South Africa (inexpensive but the shape on it is awesome), a wood handled sheathed knife I picked up in Finland, a 12" throwing knife, an antique cutthroat razor (from Whipped Dog) and yes I do shave with it, and most recently a Leatherman micra. My kitchen knives are Globals (and are most fantastic) though I have an assortment of others they are the ones I use all the time.

My good tools are either from my apprenticehip or have been passed on to me. My most prized ones are old but have really good shapes to them (manufactured back in the day when people actually made stuff and a well shaped tool was important).

My most used one is probably my Leatherman followed by my Victorinox. I also like shooting airguns.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 22, 2017)

My cooking knives include a ceramic knife for fruits and vegetables only.  Ceramic knives do chip easy so should not be used for chopping or on meats.  My cooking knives include a 10" chefs knife, 7" Santaku, a 6" general purpose, a good boning knife, a serrated vegetable knife along with the ceramic knife and 3 paring knives as well as a good quality honing steel to keep the cutting edges straight.


----------



## TrolleySwag (Jan 22, 2017)

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> thanks for the tip about ceramic sharpeners.
> most of you probably know of A.G. Russell knives.  it is safe to request their catalog as long as you are not a collector.  LOL A. G. Russell: Your Source for Knives & Accessories
> I love their portable chef's knife.  i always take it on vacation and usually to a party in case i'm asked to help in the kitchen, which is most of the time.  very sharp and even tho a folder, fairly comfy in the hand.
> p.s.  every kitchen should have their giant tweezers.  use them every day.


I love buying Painted Ladies. They are cheaper, most I take the paint of though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2017)

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> now i know what to put on my birthday list! A.G. Russell Ceramic Sharpening Rods



THis type is predicated on pushing the blade "downward" along the rod...there are other types in which the rods are smaller, and are closer together, forming a much narrower "V" shape, and in which the blade is simply placed, then pulled backwards or pushed forward, along the length of the blade, from the tang area, and then toward the tip. You can stop by a Harbor Freight Tools and buy one of these ceramic "V" tools for $5.99. AMAZING. On an older carbon-steel blade like my multiple butcher's knives or boning knives from the 70's, five pulls of the blade thru the ceramic V brings an edge that will fillet a salmon without any mishaps, and in my opinion, is easier, since the "angle" is *one, simple angle, for both edges*, and _does not depend on maintaining a complex downward angle on two, separated ceramic rods_.

In the Russel system, the operator must maintain the angle of the downward stroke,consistently, on two, seaprated rods....in the older type ceramic "V", which has been around for 60 years or so, you just "pull back on the whole knife", keeping the top of the handle level...*the V bottom itself is the sharpening edge*...the Russel system is basically, back to whetsone-era-tech, in which the skill of the operator plays a big part in the type of edge you get.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 22, 2017)

A bit pricey but an excellent sharpener since you can adjust the sharpener for the angle needed.  Amazon.com: Brod & Taylor Classic Knife Sharpener: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 22, 2017)

If you're going to use a pull through "V" sharpener for the love of god, if you must, please just buy the white ceramic type for bringing back a not so dulled edge. I beg you to not buy the carbide pull through metal type sharpeners, they ruin knives and will take off way more metal than needed. Basically like throwing mud on your camera sensor if i could put it as simply as it is to someone who sharpens a knife by other means lol.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> If you're going to use a pull through "V" sharpener for the love of god, if you must, please just buy the white ceramic type for bringing back a not so dulled edge. I beg you to not buy the carbide pull through metal type sharpeners, they ruin knives and will take off way more metal than needed. Basically like throwing mud on your camera sensor if i could put it as simply as it is to someone who sharpens a knife by other means lol.



EXACTLY!!!! Get the ceramic type! Those carbide things are awful! Those old metal ones really do take a lot of metal off. The ceramic rods remove very,very little metal...the carbide type are like talking a mill bastard file to a blade! No bueno!


----------



## table1349 (Jan 22, 2017)

As with most things, learning to use a sharpener properly means everything.  A good quality carbide pull through is perfectly good to use and will put an extremely sharp edge on a knife.  The proper edge angle is a must for good knifes.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 22, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> As with most things, learning to use a sharpener properly means everything.  A good quality carbide pull through is perfectly good to use and will put an extremely sharp edge on a knife.  The proper edge angle is a must for good knifes.


I can't agree with you there... pull through sharpeners work back to front and tear the edge. And the sound they make gives me chills even with the lightest pressure


----------



## table1349 (Jan 22, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > As with most things, learning to use a sharpener properly means everything.  A good quality carbide pull through is perfectly good to use and will put an extremely sharp edge on a knife.  The proper edge angle is a must for good knifes.
> ...


Agree or not makes no matter to me.  Quality in properly used = quality out.  There is a big difference between a $5.99 Harbor freight sharpener and a $70.00 sharpener.  The sharpening edge on my linked to sharpener above is as smooth as most carbide sharpener rods.  If I used it everyday I would have paid for the stainless steel version at twice the price.   If you really want to know what works and doesn't you need to sharpen then examine the edge under high magnification.  My knives are as sharp as can be and stay that way.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 22, 2017)

It depends on what type of edge you want and what type of steel you're using. A highly polished edge won't last as long as a more toothy working edge. I have been sharpening freehand for quite a while now and have tried many sharpeners. I find what works best is sharpening up a burr on both sides and knocking it down each time until you're left with what's behind that wire edge. When you use a carbide sharpener it just mushes the edge, 100$ or 5$. A torn piece of paper (carbide) isn't going to be as clean as a cut piece of paper (ceramic).


----------



## weepete (Jan 22, 2017)

I've got an old butchers steel that I use to keep my knives sharp. It's by far the best thing I've used.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 22, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> a 1999 colorized ASE ?


????


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 22, 2017)

thanks for clarifying & saving me money! i wondered about this difference...


Derrel said:


> Drive-By-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > now i know what to put on my birthday list! A.G. Russell Ceramic Sharpening Rods
> ...


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 22, 2017)

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > a 1999 colorized ASE ?
> ...


Your photo included a 1999 Colorized American Silver Eagle under the handle


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 22, 2017)

for assessing the size of the knife


astroNikon said:


> Drive-By-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 22, 2017)

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> > have some Kyocera ceramics. Nice having decent knives in the kitchen.
> ...



I really like them. Use them strictly for fruits and veggies. Got a 6 or 7" chef style one as a gift a few years ago. Think it was Kitchenaid. Loved it. Sliced tomatoes like a dream. Until it was accidently knocked off the counter. An Amazon gift card made the decision to buy this set, real easy.

Amazon.com: Kyocera Advanced Ceramic Revolution Series 3-inch Paring and 5-1/2-inch Santoku Knife Set, Black Handle, White Blade: Paring Knives: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 25, 2017)

They even make mixed blades now with a ceramic edge but the rest is metal. I don't understand why because normally they'll do that to give the blade some give and flexability while having a tougher metal at the edge.


----------

